# Ventole scheda madre+cpu al max!! Le regoliamo??

## saverik

ciao a tutti,

ho installato gentoo con xfce sul mio fisso con scheda madre Asrock 990fx extreme3  e cpu Phenom II x2 560 più cooler noctua-9 .

tutto ok, riconosciuto tutto compreso ii sensori.

Il Problema  è che tutte le ventole a bordo , cioe' dello chassis delle video e cpu vanno al max !!!

La temperatura cpu segna 24,5C° ma non cambia nulla.

Dal bios e' tutto settato bene. e con windows tutto funziona bene.

Ho provato con pwmconfig ma nulla cambia...

Abbiamo qualche programma che mi consenta di impostare dei valori di temperatura e numero di giri?

Nel bios Cool'n Quiet e' abilitato come pure il C1state etc..... insomma non riesco ...

Qualcuno che,quando e' comodo, mi da una mano per favore?

Grazie   :Very Happy: 

----------

## sabayonino

nel kernel ella sezione ad ACPI di solito imposto "ondemand"

per xfce dovrebbero esserci 

xfce-extra/xfce4-power-manager

xfce-extra/xfce4-cpufreq-plugin

per i vari controlli.

----------

## saverik

Ciao Sabayonino,

ho gia fatto queste azioni,in piu ho reinstallato 

xfce-extra/xfce4-cpufreq-plugin

xfce-extra/xfce4-power-manager

ma nulla di nuovo..

mi sorge un dubbio... ho cambiato la scheda madre ...ma ho selezionato i giusti sensori nel kernel..  :Rolling Eyes: 

provo con un update generale?

ho trovato in rete questi :  

```
emerge -ave system && emerge -ave system && emerge -ave world 
```

 oppure 

```
emerge -DuvaN system 
```

quale uso per ricompilare tuttto il sistema daccapo??

----------

## sabayonino

credo che dovresti giocar più con i moduli del kernel

```
CONFIG_ACPI=y

CONFIG_ACPI_SLEEP=y

CONFIG_ACPI_PROCFS=y

CONFIG_ACPI_AC=m

CONFIG_ACPI_BATTERY=m

CONFIG_ACPI_BUTTON=m

CONFIG_ACPI_VIDEO=m

CONFIG_ACPI_FAN=m

CONFIG_ACPI_PROCESSOR=m

CONFIG_ACPI_HOTPLUG_CPU=y

CONFIG_ACPI_THERMAL=m

CONFIG_ACPI_CONTAINER=y

CONFIG_X86_ACPI_CPUFREQ=m

CONFIG_X86_ACPI_CPUFREQ_CPB=y

```

in paticolare 

CONFIG_ACPI_FAN=m

CONFIG_ACPI_PROCESSOR=m

CONFIG_ACPI_THERMAL=m

e

```
CONFIG_CPU_FREQ_GOV_ONDEMAND=m
```

(di default è impostato in userspace , a me partiva sempre a manetta la cpu)

provare a settare "acpi" globalmente se non lo hai già fatto

```
# euse -E acpi
```

e andare a bere una bella birra

```
# emerge -uDNa @world
```

avviare acpi

```
# rc-service acpid start

# rc-update add acpid default
```

eventualmente valutare l'utilizzo di upower

```
sys-power/upower

     Available versions:  0.99.0-r1(0/2) 0.99.1(0/3) {+introspection ios KERNEL="FreeBSD linux"}

     Homepage:            http://upower.freedesktop.org/

     Description:         D-Bus abstraction for enumerating power devices and querying history and statistics

```

----------

## djinnZ

Se non hai cambiato CPU l'update generale non è necessario.

Serve solo se cambi ottimizzazione del gcc e quella cambia solo se hai -march=detect e cambi cpu.

La sequenza @system e poi @world serve per garantire che la ricompilazione avvenga correttamente. Se non stravolgi nulla non è indispensabile ti basta un emerge -e @world.

Piuttosto ricompila da zero il kernel partendo da un -mproper (continuo a consigliare genkernel opportunamente configurato) e ripulisci /var/lib/modules. Ti consiglio l'immagine integrata ed una compressione migliore come xz.

Sabayonino ha ragione, ma sarebbe meglio cercare di avere tutto builtin e far pulizia di tutto quello che non serve  a mio avviso.

Non posso seguirti ma andrei a verificare tutte le opzioni del kernel in materia, sia in acpi che in device. Un passo alla volta.

Una rapida ricerca mi ha riportato qualche problema relativo alla configurazione, sembra che in codeste schede le impostazioni siano da rivedere (on sta per sempre attivo al massimo o cose del genere).

----------

## saverik

grazie del supporto ragazzi....

ricontrollo tutto e lunedi vi aggiorno... (di sicuro gigabyte sembra lavori meglio di asrock...)  :Evil or Very Mad: 

----------

## saverik

Eccomi di ritorno.

Visto che c'ero ho montato un processore 6 core fx6100.  :Very Happy: 

deve essere saltata la configurazione grafica perche le finestre si muovono a tratti..ho provato a ricompilare il kernel e xorg-server ma non e' cambiato nulla...ufff

cosa dite ?ricompilo da capo oppure cerco di  aggiustare?

----------

## saverik

Ciao,

per primo chiedo scusa a quelli che mi stanno aiutando.

Purtroppo sono immerso fino al collo nel lavoro ed ho poco tempo da dedicare alla mia distro.

Domattina appena il avro' cinque minuti liberi seguiro' il consiglio di djinnZ.

Vi terro' aggiornati anche se penso a questo punto ,vista la sostituzione della motherboard e della cpu fx6100 , che mi convenga ricompilare tutto .

A presto

----------

